# Teichfolie ausmessen...?



## Daufi (2. Juli 2015)

Nachdem ich heute quasi Richtfest an meinem Riesenloch habe, möchte ich einfach mal fragen ob es beim ausmessen der Teichfolie noch was zu beachten gibt an das ein Pälzer nicht direkt denkt...

Am Rand habe ich vor mal zur Sicherheit ca. 1m Reserve einzuplanen... Kann ich dann ja je nach Bedarf unterschlagen.
Und in Richtung Kapillarsperre werde ich wohl zur Hälfte dieses Uferband verwenden( ich weis, ich habs halt schon... mit Steinen davor und dahinter, und an der langen Seite zum Rasen hin kommen vorhandene schwere Gehwegplatten hinter denen ich die Folie zum Rasen hin hochziehe.


----------



## jolantha (2. Juli 2015)

Daufi, 
tolles Loch hast Du da gebuddelt 
Ich habe einfach von hinten bis vorne eine Maurerschnur genommen, und die dann nachgemessen . 
Es reicht aber , wenn Du 50 cm mehr nimmst, wenn du bis zur Kapillarsperre mißt. 
Ich hatte auch zuviel über


----------



## ikke (2. Juli 2015)

Sieht gut aus .
Hast du den Rand mit einer Schlauchwaage ausniviliert? 
Nicht das du irgendwo tiefer bist.
Bin gespannt auf die nächsten Bilder.
Ich habe einen Gartenschlauch an der längsten Stelle ausgelegt und dann plus 1 Meter.
Baust du noch Bodenabläufe ein?


----------



## Daufi (2. Juli 2015)

Nee, das hab ich noch nicht gemacht, ich wollte eigentlich die Folie auslegen, befüllen und dann ausgleichen...
Da keine Fische reinkommen, habe ich auch weder Bodenablauf noch Filter vorgesehen, lediglich einen Überlauf...

Vorhin grade mal gemessen, mit 13x7m komme ich hin... Jetzt überlege ich nur noch was für Folie und wie stark....

Schönen Abend noch, Arne


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo Arne,
wenn Du die 7 m auch durch die extremste Stelle exakt quer zur Länge gemessen hast, dann liegst Du richtig. Als Plausibilitätscheck würde ich für ein einfaches Loch 2·Tiefe + Länge/Breite empfehlen (das sollte ein wenig mehr sein, als die tatsächlich gemessene Länge bzw. Breite).
Als Folie empfehle ich EPDM. Die ist unverrottbar, altert wenig, und ist auch bei tiefen Temperaturen flexibel. Unter diesen Aspekten stört es nicht, dass sie eine geringere Weiterreißfestigkeit as PVC hat (eine geringere, wohlgemerkt ), es sei denn, Du kaufst eine billige PVC.
Reparieren kann man EPDM auch sehr gut (entweder wie einen Fahrradschlauch, oder einfach mit Innotec - das klebt zwar nicht, aber funktioniert dennoch).


----------



## ikke (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo Daufi, 
Das mit dem ohne Filter und Skimmer würde ich mir noch mal überlegen. 
Wenn ich das auf deinen Bildern richtig sehe hast du sehr viele Bäume und dein Teich ist auch nicht so groß das er sich selber reinigt.


----------



## wander-falke (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo Daufi,
auch wenn du keinen Filter oder Skimmer möchtest; investiere in 2 KG Rohre , 2 Stopfen und 2 Rohrflansche .
Wenn sie dann drin sind, kannst du sie vergessen.
Wenn du sie brauchst, hast du sie


----------



## Daufi (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo Ikke, das glaub ich nicht, ich denke mit knapp 10x6 m und knapp 1,20 tief mache ich mir eigentlich gar keine Gedanken, was die Selbstreinigung angeht.
Das sollten so 22-25000l sein
Im Herbst kommt definitiv ein Netz drüber und Fische kommen eh nicht rein... Dafür aber jede Menge Pflanzen... Bachlauf ist auch noch geplant...

Rolf, da bin ich grade am schauen, was die Vorteile von EPDM so sind, macht ja schon mal knapp 200 Euro Unterschied. Tendiere aber schon in die Richtung...


----------



## ikke (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo Daufi,
bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber 20000 Liter ist ein kleiner Teich.
Du hast auch nur 1.2 Meter tiefe, das ist nicht viel.
Würde an deiner stelle auf min 1,8 Meter vertiefen, da du im Sommer sonst probleme mit der Erwärmung bekommst.
Glaube mir ohne Filter und UVC kommst du nicht weit.
Wenn du magst dann schau dir mal meine Teichbaudoku an.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/gartenteich-ikkes-teichdoku-ein-teich-entsteht.44625/
Ich dachte auch es geht alles ohne Filter und alles ist einfach.
Wie willst du deine Blätter von den ganzen Bäumen die du am Teich stehen hast ohne Skimmer und BA aus dem Teich bekommen?


----------



## wander-falke (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo Daufi,
ich schließe mich ikke voll und ganz an.
Ich hatte auch nur eine kleine Pumpe.
Ich bin dabei nach 10 Jahren meinen Teich komplett neu zu verrohren und um einen Pflanzfilter zu erweitern.
Ich habe auch nur 4 Goldfische und einen __ Flußbarsch.( Mit Pflanzen eingeschleppt)
Aber als ich dieses Jahr das Wasser abließ hatte ich etwa 60 cm Schlamm und Gestank auf dem Boden.
Wie gesagt, selbst wenn du jetzt keinen Filter, Skimmer planst,
leg dir geflanschte Leerrohre in den Teich mit einem Stopfen und  du bist für die nächste Saison gerüstet.

PS; gebaut wird immer
Medium 29307 anzeigenvor dem Umbau
Medium 29309 anzeigenBeginn des Umbaues
(Schau dir die hübschen Kirschblütenblätter auf dem Teich an  )


----------



## ikke (3. Juli 2015)

So sieht mein Wasser mit guter Filterung aus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juli 2015)

Hi Ikke,

und so ohne Technik in einem Pflanzen-/Amphibienteich ohne Filterung, Bodenabläufen und Skimmer, viel Laub was jährlich von der darüberragenden Tulpenmagnolie reinfällt und alle sonstigen Pflanzenreste die die letzten 6 Jahre noch nie rausgeholt wurden, dafür aber einem sehr starkem Pflanzenwuchs (kaum noch offenes Wasser zu sehen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Daufi (3. Juli 2015)

Ihr seid alle so Pessimisten...
Ich denke, wenn ich aufpasse, dass mir im Herbst nicht das ganze Laub reinfällt, sollte das doch handelbar sein...
Und alle 5,8, 10 Jahre mal einen Teil der Sauerei am Teichboden rausmachen ist doch auch machbar...

Wenn ich Glück, hmm oder Pech habe, muss ich das maximal dreimal machen...
Schönen Abend euch, bei uns gibt´s grade Caipis....

LG, Arne


----------



## lotta (3. Juli 2015)

Keine Pessimisten Arne,
nur ist es ja auch gut, wenn User Dir hier Tipps aus der eigenen Erfahrung  geben.

Allerdings habe ich persönlich folgende Erfahrung gemacht:

Mein Teichlein befindet sich zwischen und unter:  einem __ Ahorn, einer __ Birke und 3 alten Weiden.
Der Teich verfügt weder über einen Bodenablauf noch Skimmer.
Über dem Teich hängt dauerhaft auf ca. 3m Höhe, ein Laubnetz 
und das durchfallende Laub entferne ich allabendlich mit dem Käscher(schöne Meditation).
Auf dem Teichgrund befindet sich auch nach mehreren Jahren keinerlei Mulm,
da ich darauf achte,  herabsinkendes Laub zeitnah zu entfernen.
Allerdings läuft bei mir eine Pumpe und Tonnenfilter 24/7, um den Bachlauf/Pflanzenfilter zu speisen
und gelegentlich UVC.
Ich habe aber auch einen geringen Fischbesatz, somit ist das m.M.n. unerlässlich.

Auf dem Bild sieht man den Grund, bestehend aus Sand und Kies + evtl. 2mm  Mulm
  

Die hier geposteten Tipps, sind  nur absolut gut gemeint und sollen Dich vor späteren, unnötigen Umbaumaßnahmen bewahren!
Schönen Abend Euch mit den "Caipis"
Bine


----------



## Daufi (3. Juli 2015)

Hi Bine,
hätte hinter die Pessimisten ein Smiley machen sollen...
So eng seh ich das wirklich nicht...

Ich wehre mich nur mit Händen und Füßen da einen Skimmer/Ablauf vorzusehen...
Ganz abgesehen von einem Filter...

Ansonsten bin ich für alle Tipps und Ratschläge zu haben...

Caipis und lecker Essen sind weg, und endlich wird es mal etwas kühler und gemütlicher....

Lieben Gruß, Arne


----------



## wander-falke (3. Juli 2015)

Hey Arne, 
ich hatte im Teich ein Kühles Bier,.....
Umschwirrt von einigen __ Wespen und __ Libellen.
Kaulquappen küssten meine Füüße,.....

Und das alles in einem fein geskimmten Wasser
Hey, da geht einem doch das Herz auf, oder ?


----------



## ikke (4. Juli 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> Keine Pessimisten Arne,
> nur ist es ja auch gut, wenn User Dir hier Tipps aus der eigenen Erfahrung  geben.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich persönlich folgende Erfahrung gemacht:
> ...


Also doch. 
Wie alle schon sagten. Pumpe , Filter Uvc.


----------



## ikke (4. Juli 2015)

Ich wollte da noch mal meinen Senf wegen dem Bodenablauf zugeben. 
Da mit dem Bodenablauf ist ja im Prinzip wie eine Pumpe an die tiefste Stelle zu legen, nur besser.
Bodenablauf wird auch nur mit Schwerkraft betrieben und ist wesentlich effizienter kurze Wege zum Pumpen.
Also ich kenne nur sehr wenige Teichfreunde die nicht filtern.


----------



## ikke (4. Juli 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Ikke,
> 
> und so ohne Technik in einem Pflanzen-/Amphibienteich ohne Filterung, Bodenabläufen und Skimmer, viel Laub was jährlich von der darüberragenden Tulpenmagnolie reinfällt und alle sonstigen Pflanzenreste die die letzten 6 Jahre noch nie rausgeholt wurden, dafür aber einem sehr starkem Pflanzenwuchs (kaum noch offenes Wasser zu sehen)
> 
> ...


Sieht toll aus.
Aber du hast 80000 Liter Wasser mehr und bist 60 cm tiefer!!
Da tut sich was mit der Biologie.
Aber alles was unter deiner teichgröße ist wir das ohne fremde Hilfe ( Technik ) schwer schaffen.

So ab jetzt bin ich dann mal raus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Juli 2015)

Hi Ikke,

nee, der Amphibienteich hat mit dem großen 130qm2 Teich nichts zu tun (der ist durch die buddelei der Koi/Schleien im Bodengrund immer trübe), der war schon vorher vorhanden da er früher zum Bachlauf an dem Vorgängerteich gehörte

der obrige Tümpel hat zwar seine ca. 20qm2 ist aber nur 25cm tief (die tiefte Stelle auf 2qm2 betrug nur 60cm - die hat aber die "__ Rosennymphe" mittlerweile komplett aufgefüllt, man sieht ja an deren emersen Blättern das auch sie nun zu flach sitzt

MfG Frank


----------



## PeterBoden (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo Daufi,

habe mich einmal in dein Projekt eingelesen, ja da kommen Erinnerungen hoch an die Spitzhacke und 30°C vor fünf Jahren. Schön war es, damals der Anfang mit meinem kleinen reinen Pflanzenteich, kleiner als deiner mit etwa 20 m². Heute als Filterteich eingesetzt für den Schwimmteich...

Du hast ein folienfreundliches Teichprofil, keine Einschnitte, Kurven oder Ecken, da klappt es wie schon hier vorgeschlagen mit einer ausgelegten Schnur am Teichgrund, das sowohl längs als auch quer. Plus Sicherheitszuschlag. Bei dem komplizierten Profil meines Großen musste ich sogar in einem Modell probemessen, es wäre in einer Katastrophe geendet. Ist ja alles nachzulesen. 

Zum Material: ich habe zweimal EPDM genommen. Von heutiger Sicht aus würde ich niemals wieder etwas anderes verwenden! Das Material ist quasi für die Ewigkeit geschaffen, unheimlich stabil und vor allen Dingen absolut (!) UV-stabil. Mit der geringeren Weiterreißfestigkeit das mag irgend jemand einmal gemessen haben, wenn ich an einem Rest Folie mit dem Cutter einen kleinen Einschnitt mache dann muss ich schon mit aller Gewalt dran herum würgen damit der Einschnitt weiter geht. Mit dem systemkonformen Klebemitteln wie Primer und Kleber samt Klebeband gelingen auch dauerhafte Klebenähte höchster Qualität. Ich hatte ja die 1,5 mm Folie genommen, denke bitte daran das 1 m² etwa 1,8 kg wiegen. 
Vlies als Schutz der Folie brauchst du auch, ohne wäre fast schon Masochismus. Nimm die 1000 g/m², kostet zwei Euro pro m² mehr, ist aber eine lohnenswerte Ausgabe. Vlies plus Folie sind mit die höchsten Kostenfaktoren doch gibt man es sich ja irgendwie wieder zurück.

Weiterhin kurz eine Frage: es soll ein reiner Pflanzenteich werden? Also der gesamte Teich mit Substrat versehen und dort die Pflanzen gesetzt?
Hast du schon einen Pflanzplan, wo werden welche Arten in welcher Anzahl gesetzt?
Es ist aus deinen Bildern nicht genau ersichtlich, dein Teichprofil. Welchen Böschungswinkel hast du gewählt? Mehr als 40 cm Tiefenzuwachs pro laufendem Meter ist kritisch, da rutscht das Substrat.


----------



## Daufi (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo Peter,
ja da kommen nur Pflanzen rein...
Ich habe noch nicht überlegt was ich auf den Teichgrund mache, dachte eigentlich an Sand/Kies.
Ich habe ca. 2m² Sumpfzone vorgesehen und der Grund fällt relativ sanft ab....
Böschungsmatten besorge ich mir auch noch...

Folie habe ich eben grade bestellt, mal gleich überweisen, dann gibt´s nach 2% Skonto...
Vielleicht mache ich die tiefste Stelle morgen noch mal 20cm tiefer,,,,

Gruß, Arne


----------



## Schrat (6. Juli 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> da kommen nur Pflanzen rein...



Das habe ich mir am Anfang auch gesagt. Bis ich dann von Bekannten ein paar Pflanzen bekommen habe...


----------



## lotta (6. Juli 2015)

Schrat schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir am Anfang auch gesagt. Bis ich dann von Bekannten ein paar Pflanzen bekommen habe...


... dann hattest Du unfreiwilligen Fischbesatz? Das geht ruckzuck


----------



## Schrat (6. Juli 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> unfreiwilligen Fischbesatz



Wirklich geärgert habe ich mich darüber nicht, heute möchte ich sie nicht mehr missen...


----------



## Daufi (6. Juli 2015)

Ach, schlagt mich, aber mit Fischen könnt ihr mich jagen....
Da hab ich überhaupt keinen Bezug zu.... Und unsere Tiger freuen sich bestimmt über Lebendfutter...


----------



## jolantha (6. Juli 2015)

Mittlerweile hätte ich am liebsten auch nur einen Pflanzenteich, aber da ich meine alte Koidame noch habe ( seit 1982 ) , kann ich
ja nicht auf einen Pflanzteich umsteigen . 
Diese Monsterzicke samt Familie frißt mir ja immer alles auf . 
Und weggeben kommt überhaupt nicht in Frage


----------



## PeterBoden (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo,



Daufi schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nicht überlegt was ich auf den Teichgrund mache, dachte eigentlich an Sand/Kies.
> Gruß, Arne


Nun, dazu gibt es hier im Forum -wie zu anderen Dingen auch- einen lebenswichtigen  Fachbeitrag. Da weiß man Bescheid, man kann mitreden. Selbst einem Gala-Bauer gegenüber. 



Daufi schrieb:


> Ich habe ca. 2m² Sumpfzone vorgesehen....
> Gruß, Arne


Für die Sumpfzone gibt es nicht nur die schönsten, auch die nützlichsten Pflanze in großer Artenvielfalt. Die Sumpfzone kann nie zu klein gewählt werden.


----------



## Daufi (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo Anne,
wehe Dir...., lass die alte Dame in Frieden...
Und gönn ihr Deine leckeren Schönheiten....

Hallo Peter, bei meinem Vater habe ich schon Bedarf an __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Calla und __ Binsen angemeldet.
Mal schauen was er noch so alles nicht mehr braucht...
Und den "Fachbeitrag", den tu ich mir heute abend noch an....
Hab mir einfach noch keine Gedanken gemacht...


----------



## jolantha (9. Juli 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Hallo Anne,
> wehe Dir...., lass die alte Dame in Frieden...
> Und gönn ihr Deine leckeren Schönheiten....



Aber sicher gönn ich es ihr , hab hier doch nette User gefunden, die mir helfen, meinen Pflanzenbestand wieder
aufzustocken . 
Danke nochmal an die edlen Spender.


----------



## Daufi (19. Juli 2015)

Apropos,
die Folie hat gereicht, also eher etwas großzügig gemessen, bzw. bei EPDM ist die Breite ja fest 7,61m...

Und jetzt läuft und läuft und läuft das Wasser rein....


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2015)

Hast du auf die Wasseruhr geschaut?

LG René


----------



## Daufi (19. Juli 2015)

Ja, und das wundert mich etwas, nur knapp 10m³, allerdings fehlt ja noch ein knapper halber Meter....


----------



## lotta (19. Juli 2015)

In den "knappen halben Meter" Arne,
wird noch einiges an Wasser reinpassen, Du wirst Dich wundern
Bine


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2015)

ein knapper halber Meter, bedeutet bei 10m² - Fläche 5 m³ 
LG René


----------



## Daufi (19. Juli 2015)

Naja 10cm hat eben der letzte Wolkenbruch erledigt..., meinen Sand gleich mit...


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2015)

Das macht nix, in ein paar Tagen ist das Wasser wieder klar. Schau mal bei Patrick seinem Naturteich sah das ähnlich aus für einige Tage.

LG René


----------



## Daufi (19. Juli 2015)

Stört mich ja au net, nur ist der meiste Sand den ich in den Sumpf/Pflanzbereich getan hatte jetzt eine Etage tiefer...


----------

